

People Chose Bing Over Google Nearly 2:1 in Blind Comparison Tests – Really? - NTH
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/thedetails/archive/2012/08/06/bingchallenge.aspx

======
ghshephard
As interesting as this may seem - take it with a grain of salt. One very
effective way of biasing these surveys are to run them a number of times - if
there is any significant variance in the results - you can always ignore the
studies that didn't work out well, and publicize the one that does.

Far better for a third-party to commission these studies and do them once, and
see what the results are.

~~~
lukevdp
yes, I would love to see third party replication for this result.

Another thing to keep in mind with this study is it tests users in an
abstracted environment. E.g., things you might find useful when comparing two
sets of ten results may not be the things you find useful when you're looking
for a hotel in new york.

------
taligent
Actually this wouldn't surprise me for some searches. When searching for say
"new york hotels" I often find Google's attempts at "trying to help" to be
annoying.

I don't want to see the main search results dedicated to showing an arbitrary
selection of local new york hotels. I just want the links to sites like
Expedia etc who will show me ALL the hotels.

